# Taking a car from SA to the UK



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

So, I have seen the most beautiful old Merc for sale. I have done some checking and I would pay twice the amount for the same thing in the UK. 

We are here for a year, and I would want to take it back with me, does anyone know how expensive/ much hassle that might be?

Ta  Rachel


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lavidarachel said:


> So, I have seen the most beautiful old Merc for sale. I have done some checking and I would pay twice the amount for the same thing in the UK.
> 
> We are here for a year, and I would want to take it back with me, does anyone know how expensive/ much hassle that might be?
> 
> Ta  Rachel


I would post this on the Britain forum. I think it might be a hassle, but I am sure someone over there could give you more advice!


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

2fargone said:


> I would post this on the Britain forum. I think it might be a hassle, but I am sure someone over there could give you more advice!


Good idea! I am British, so probably should know, but I am not good at practicalities!


----------

